# numizmatika



## kabala75 (2007 Július 21)

minden ami erme...


----------



## afca (2007 November 24)

Van még nagyon sok.Ha valaki érdekel,


----------



## afca (2007 November 24)




----------



## afca (2007 November 24)




----------



## afca (2007 November 24)

Harmadszorra sikerült.Végre.


----------



## afca (2007 November 25)




----------



## afca (2007 November 25)




----------



## afca (2007 November 25)




----------



## afca (2007 November 25)




----------



## afca (2007 November 26)




----------



## afca (2007 November 26)

Senkit nem érdekel?


----------



## afca (2007 November 26)




----------



## afca (2007 November 26)

Van még ha valakit érdekel.


----------



## afca (2007 November 26)

Vannak itt Pilátus pénzei is .Krisztus idejéből.


----------



## afca (2007 November 26)




----------



## afca (2007 November 27)




----------



## afca (2007 November 27)

Nem hiszem el,hogy semkit nem érdekel.....:{


----------



## afca (2007 December 1)

:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2007 December 1)

Senkit nem érdekel?


----------



## afca (2007 December 1)




----------



## afca (2007 December 1)




----------



## afca (2007 December 2)

Úgy látszik magamat szórakoztatom


----------



## afca (2007 December 2)

Valaki


----------



## afca (2007 December 2)

aki nyitotta a témát azt sem érdekli?


----------



## Hakima (2007 December 4)

Szia.Vannak témák amit az emberek elvontnak tartanak.Nekem is van olyan témám ami senkit nem érdekel.Sebaj inditunk másik témát.Fel a fejjel.


----------



## afca (2007 December 7)




----------



## afca (2007 December 14)




----------



## afca (2007 December 16)

Aki nyitotta legalább nézzen be néha


----------



## kaláris (2008 Március 6)

*A magyar jubileumi 50 forintos az év érméje!<o>></o>>*
Szeretnék minden magyart értesíteni, hogy idén (2008) az 50 Ft-os bekerült a világ legszebb 15 pénzérméje közé. Legyünk nagyon büszkék rá!
A numismaster.com internetes közönségszavazatán 15 érme közül a magyar 50 forintos érme lett az év érméje.
Az amerikai Krause Publications kiadó, a World Coin News magazin kiadója idén először hirdette meg az internetes közönségszavazati formát.
A szavazáson részt vett érmék megtekinthetők a www.numismaster.com weboldalán, most már fotókkal, mivel a szavazás kezdetekor képi anyagot nem tettek fel a portál üzemeltetői. A szavazást többször újraindították, hisz a leleményes magyarok minden lehetséges eszközt igénybe véve buzdították egymást többek között www.nyuuz.hu, www.index.hu oldalakon is, hogy szavazzanak a kis 50-esre, amellyel kiugróan nagy eltérést idéztek elő.<o>></o>>
Eddig csak szakmabeliek dönthettek. Tíz kategóriában mérkőznek meg az országok 2006‑os, új kibocsátású pénzérméi. 
A magyar jubileumi 50 forintos a "legjelentősebb kortárs eseményeket" bemutató kategóriába került be. 
A Magyar Nemzeti Bank 2006. október 20-án, az 1956-os magyar forradalom és szabadságharc 50. évfordulója alkalmából *2 millió példányban bocsátotta ki az 50 forintos* címletű érmét, amelynek névértékes oldala megegyezik a forgalomban lévő 50 forintosokéval, a másik oldalon azonban az Országház épületének a Duna felőli ábrázolása látható, az előtérben lyukas nemzeti színű zászlóval.
Az új érmeoldalt Kósa István tervezte. Az érme réz (75%) és nikkel (25%) ötvözetéből készült, súlya <st1:metricconverter productid="7,70 gramm" w:st="on">7,70 gramm</st1:metricconverter>, átmérője <st1:metricconverter productid="27,4 mm" w:st="on">27,4 mm</st1:metricconverter>, széle sima. 
Akinek tetszik az érme és szavazatával támogatná a magyar 50 forintost, az kattintson a http://numismaster.com/ta/inside_numis.jsp?page=Cotyoldalára és a Hungary felirat alatt kattintson a "Vote for this coin!" (azaz erre az érmére szavazok) gombra. Január végéig lehet szavazni. 2008. február 2-án fogják kihirdetni, hogy melyik érmét tartják az emberek a legszebbnek a világon.”<o>></o>>
S az eredmény nem is maradt el:<o>></o>>
*[FONT=&quot]Az 50 forintos lett az év érméje [/FONT]*<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_s1026" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='position:absolute; margin-left:0;margin-top:0;width:75pt;height:37.5pt;z-index:1; mso-wrap-distance-left:0;mso-wrap-distance-top:0;mso-wrap-distance-right:0; mso-wrap-distance-bottom:0;mso-position-horizontal:left; mso-position-horizontal-relative:text;mso-position-vertical-relative:line' o:allowoverlap="f"> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\JENEYK~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:title="50Ft_1956_2006_tablazat"/> <w:wrap type="square"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]-->*[numizmatika, 2008-02-08] <o>></o>>*
*[FONT=&quot]Az amerikai Krause Publications pályázatának közönségdíjára több mint százezer internetes szavazat érkezett - ezek szerint a magyar érme lett a győztes. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]A díjátadó február 2-án volt Berlinben ahol külön hangsúlyt kapott az érme történelmi jelentősége és művészi színvonala.<o>></o>>[/FONT]
Hungary Wins COTY People's Choice Award<o>></o>>
<script> nmAdjustHead(); </script><input name="page" value="Coty" type="hidden"><script> window.document.title='COTY 2007'; </script>In the public's eyes, Hungary has created the Coin of the Year. This year for the first time a COTY People's Choice Award was selected by more than 100,000 coin enthusiasts worldwide who voted online at NumisMaster.com. The award goes to the Hungarian Mint for its copper-nickel 50-forint that commemorates the 50th anniversary of the 1956 Hungarian revolution. It is KM-789. 
"The COTY award recognizes the artistic and historic significance of coins worldwide," said David C. Harper, editor of World Coin News, which sponsors the COTY awards. "Each coin honored tells a unique story that will be shared for generations to come." Fifteen coins were selected by a panel of expert judges for the People's Choice Award online ballot. "We saw a lot of national pride exhibited as the votes came in," Harper said. 
Canada's destiny was in the stars as it won the 2008 Coin of the Year Award sponsored by World Coin News, a monthly periodical dedicated to collectors of world coins. A four-piece set of $50 palladium coins showing the Big Bear and Little Bear constellations in changing seasonal positions was voted the winner in the second round of balloting by an international panel of judges. They are KM-672-<st1:metricconverter productid="675 in" w:st="on">675 in</st1:metricconverter> the Standard Catalog of World Coins identification system. <o>></o>>
The 2008 Coin of the Year award program recognizes coins dated from the year 2006. The awards presentation was set for Saturday, Feb. 2, during a ceremony at the World Money Fair in Berlin, Germany


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

A bielefeldi szükségpénzek


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

*50 forintos Kossuth bankó? Erről még senki sem hallott, katalógusban sincs, vajon valódi lehet?*


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)




----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

Chatman dollárok.


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

Náci hamis pengők.

Rendszeresen előfordulnak a *vaterán*, és régiségkereskedésekben valamilyen náci, vagy annak tűnő felülbélyegzéssel ellátott pengő bankjegyek. Mint a legtöbb ritka felülbélyegzés esetében itt is mindig egyébként olcsó, gyengébb tartású bankjegyek ezek a "ritkaságok".


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

*A történelem legnagyobb szabású és a legtökéletesebb pénzhamisítási akciója viseli ezt a nevet, kiötlője, és végrahajtója, Bernhard Krüger **SS-Sturmbannführer után.*


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

1000 gulden 1815 Holland-India


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

Bethlen Gábor garas 1626


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

Lotharingiai Ferenc 20 krajcár 1765


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

1848-49. évi szabadságharc és a Kossuth-emigráció numizmatikai emlékei. 







_Két forintos Kossuth-bankó, 1848. (szöveghibás)_


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)

1936 2 Pengő Liszt Ferenc arcképével


----------



## afca (2008 Május 20)




----------



## igavlo (2008 Június 20)

Hogy kerül a numizmatika a 'sport' rovatba?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

igavlo írta:


> Hogy kerül a numizmatika a 'sport' rovatba?


 
Micsoda gondjaid vannak.Vagy csak kellett a hozzászólás???????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Kálmán 1095-1116 éh31


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

I.András 1047-1060 éh5


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 21)

20 filler 1941bol


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 22)

afca írta:


> I.András 1047-1060 éh5


arra lennek kivancsi hogy amiket itt bemutattal azok a sajat penzeid, vagy valahonnan masolod a kepeket?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 22)

romesz írta:


> arra lennek kivancsi hogy amiket itt bemutattal azok a sajat penzeid, vagy valahonnan masolod a kepeket?


 

Ha a saját pénzeim volnának nem mutogatnám.Vannak sajátok is de azokat nem rakom fel.


----------



## rozsaszinparduc (2008 Június 22)

afca írta:


> A bielefeldi szükségpénzek


Naha'a't! kedves AFCA! Micsoda erdekessegek vannak a birtokodban!Nem beszelve a tobbirol.Gratulalok a gyujtemenyedhez!


----------



## rozsaszinparduc (2008 Június 22)

afca írta:


> Ha a saját pénzeim volnának nem mutogatnám.Vannak sajátok is de azokat nem rakom fel.


A'ha',e'rtem.Igy is erdekes ez a gyujtemeny


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 23)

BSZKRT *kis *szakaszjegy 1933-bol


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 23)

*
Száz forintnak na mi a fele?

*


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 23)

afca írta:


> Ha a saját pénzeim volnának nem mutogatnám.Vannak sajátok is de azokat nem rakom fel.



*próbáltam más pénzét felrakni, de nem adta kölcsön*

igy csak a sajátom tudom bemutatni


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

romesz írta:


> *próbáltam más pénzét felrakni, de nem adta kölcsön*
> 
> igy csak a sajátom tudom bemutatni


 
Értem a célzást megpróbálltam leszedni az álltalam feltett képeket.Sajnos nem sikerült.Majd irok a moderátornak,hogy segitsen.Áttadom a topicot neked remélem gyönyörködsz majd az álltalad felrakott saját érmékben.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 23)

afca írta:


> Értem a célzást megpróbálltam leszedni az álltalam feltett képeket.Sajnos nem sikerült.Majd irok a moderátornak,hogy segitsen.Áttadom a topicot neked remélem gyönyörködsz majd az álltalad felrakott saját érmékben.


*ehhhhh* nem celoztam semmire, ne legy erzekeny, csak mondtam hogy sajatom amit felrakok


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Marcus Aurelius, 161-180


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Sestertius Gordian


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

II József 1765 krajcár


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

1856 penny mai erteke kb $14000


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

I. Ferdinánd 1526-1564 denár 1565K-B


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

I. Ferdinánd 1526-1564 denár 1529KB 
HAMIS


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

II. Rudolf 1576-1608 denár hamis zavaros körirat


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

II. Mátyás 1608


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*Vologases II. 77-80 tetradrachma*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I. (Szent) István*( 997-tõl fejedelem, 1001-1038-ig király ) <TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="39%"> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I. (Orseolo) Péter*( 1038 - 1041 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I. (Aba) Sámuel*(1041 -1044 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I. András*( 1046 - 1060 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I. Béla *( 1061 - 1063 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I. Salamon* ( 1063 - 1074 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I.Géza* ( 1074 - 1077 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*I. (Szent) László *( 1077 - 1095 )






*I. (Könyves) Kálmán *( 1095 - 1116 ) *



*
*II.(Vak) Béla *( 1131 - 1141 )






*II. Géza *( 1141 - 1162 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

*III.István*( 1162 - 1172 )


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]III. Béla[/FONT]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial] ( 1172 - 1196 ) 
[/FONT]
<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="39%">

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR SIZE=1></TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*I.Imre* ( 1196 - 1204 )[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR SIZE=1></TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*II. András *( 1205 - 1235 )[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*IV.[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]Béla[/FONT]*( 1235 - 1270 ) 
[/FONT]<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="39%">



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR SIZE=1></TD></TR><TR><TD>*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]V. István [/FONT]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]( 1270 - 1272 ) 
[/FONT]
<TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="39%">








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR SIZE=1></TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*IV. (Kun) László* ( 1272 - 1290 )[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD><HR SIZE=1></TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*III. András *( [/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]1290[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial] - 1301 )[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*A magyar papírpénz tartásfokai*[/FONT]

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=533 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*Vadonatúj (UNC):* Forgalomban sohasem volt, gyűrődés, összehajtás, szennyeződés, szakadás és hiányosság nélküli pénzdarab, ahogy a nyomdából kikerül [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*Kiválóan szép (aUNC):* Alig észrevehető gyűrődéssel jellegzetes újszerűségét elvesztett, gyakorlatilag forgalomban sohasem volt, összehajtás, szennyezodés, szakadás és hiányosság nélküli pénzdarab [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*Nagyon szép (EF):* Esetleg észrevehetően gyűrött, legfeljebb két helyen összehajtott, szennyeződés, szakadás és hiányosság nélküli pénzdarab [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*Szép (VF):* Ez esetleg észrevehetően gyűrött, több, mint két helyen összehajtott, a szennyeződés csekély jeleit mutató, de szakadás és hiányosság nélküli pénzdarab [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*Nagyon jó (F):* A forgalom fokozottabb jeleit mutató, erősebben gyűrött és szennyezett, de szakadás és hiányosság nélküli pénzdarab [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*Jó (VG):* Jó az a hiányosság nélküli, erősebben gyűrött és szennyezett pénzdarab, amelyen legfeljebb négy (4) centiméteres szakadás van [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*Közepes (G):* Az a hiányosság nélküli, erősebben gyűrött és szennyezett pénzdarab,amely legfeljebb keresztben vagy hosszában van átszakadva [/FONT]
*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]Elfogatható (P):[/FONT]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial] Az a pénzdarab, amelynek felülnyomat nélküli alapnyomatában vagy szegélyéből legfeljebb egynegyede (1/4) hiányzik [/FONT]
</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]​


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)

Haid egy magyar menekült-tábor
volt 1956-57ben
Haid olasz és szerb fogolytábor is volt a II. Világháborúban


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 25)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



[/FONT]


----------



## cicus12 (2008 Szeptember 25)

Nekem is vannak régi pénzek,megpróbálok hozni.Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal is.Afca jó ötlet volt.


----------



## afca (2008 Október 4)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)




----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

Fülöp-szigeteki guerilla pénzek


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial]A Római érmék gyakoribb feliratai [/FONT]*[/FONT]

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*AVG:* AVGVSTVS - Ez a címlet előszőr Octavian használhatta, aki a Szenátustól i.e. 27. január 16-án kapta a jogot a viselésre. Ez után minden uralkodó, mint a legfőbb hatalom jelképeként viselte a címet. A birodalom késői időszakáig az uralkodók egyszerre viselték az Augustus és Caesar címet. A késői időszaktól kezdve az uralkodó család ifjabb tagjai kapták a Caesar címet. Társuralkodó esetén az érméken megfelelő felirat AVGG volt, nagyon ritkán mikor hárman uralkodtak egyszerre, AVGGG felirat van.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*CAES, CAE, C :* CAESAR - Az első uralkodók családneve rokonságban Julius Caesarral.



Később a vérrokonság megszakadásával is fennmaradt a cím az uralkodó családoknál. Időnként a "nemes" előtag ( NC, NOB C, NOB CAES ) is megjelenik az érmén, ez az uralkodó család ifjabb tagjai használtak.[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*CONOB:* Constantinopolis Obryza ( Konstantinápoly tiszta arany ). A 4. század második felétől jelenik meg a római solidusokon.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*COS, CONS, CO, C:* Consul - a legmagasabb rang a Köztársaság idején. I.e. 509-től a Köztársaság bukásáig két konzult választottak évenként. Az uralkodók is viselték ezt a címet családtagjaikkal együtt. Nagyon kevés rómainak adatott meg a jog, hogy kettőnél többször viselték ezt a címet családtagjaikkal együtt. Az uralkodók persze ez alól kivételek voltak. A leggyakoribb forma a COS+a konzultság száma. Pl. ( COS XVI). Ettől eltérő ritka jelölések is voltak, pl. Septimus Severus ( Emese veret) használt IIC, IICO jelzést. Probus használta a CONS, Commodus és Gallienus a C és szám jelölést alkalmazott.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*DN:* Dominus Noster - " A mi urunk", a 4. században jelenik meg előszőr, a század második felétől felváltotta az IMP feliratot.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*DD NN:* Dominorum Nostrorum - " A mi urunk" többes számú kifejezése.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*II I VIR R P C :* Triumvir Reipublical Constituendal - " A három ember egyike a Köztársaság irányítására" . A felirat i.e. 43-ból a második Triumvirátustól ( Marc Antony, Octavian, Lepidus ) ered Brutussal és Cossiussal szemben. [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*IMP:* Imperátor - Uralkodó, " parancsnok ". A köztársasági időkben a győzedelmes tábornokokat illették e címmel. A birodalmi időkben az uralkodók gyakran győzelmeik számon tartására használták a feliratot, pl.: IMII, IMPIII stb, függetlenül attól, hogy részt vettek-e az ütközetben vagy sem.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*GERM, DAC, PART etc:* Germanicus, Dacicus, Parthicus. Számos győzelem után az uralkodók a legyőzött területek nevét felvették uralkodói címükben.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*CENSP, CENS PERP:* Censor Perpetus - Cenzor. A Cenzor a szenátorok felett uralkodó személy volt.[/FONT]
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*F:* Filius - ( fiú ) Az uralkodó fia.</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*N: *Nepos - unoka[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*PRON:* Pronepos - dédunoka[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*PP- PATER PATRIAE:* - Az ország atyja. A legtöbb Augustus címet viselő uralkodó használta e címet, bár nem közvetlenül az uralkodás kezdetétől. A hagyomány gyakorlata alapján az új Augustus visszautasította a címet addig amíg tetteivel ki nem érdemelte.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*P FEL, PF FEL:* - Pius Felix - alázatos, engedelmes (az istenekhez, Rómához, a családhoz) és boldog ( jó szerncse és siker ). A harmadik században terjedt el.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*N, NOST*: - Nostor ( a mienk) - A DN jelülés mellett vált gyakorívá a negyedik század folyamán.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*INV:* - Invictus ( legyőzhetetlen ). A késő harmadik és kora negyedik században terjedt el.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*PM, PONT, MAX-PONTIFEX MAXIMUS:* - " A legfelsőbb pap". Amikor több Augustus uralkodott a legidősebb viselte a címet míg a többiek a PONTIFEX - ként uralkodtak. Az uralkodó volt a legfelsőbb állami vallási vezető. A birodalom kereszténnyé válása után a címet ( a mai napig is ) a pápa viselte.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*SC:* - Senatus Consulto - " A szenátus rendeletére". A birodalmi időkben a bronz érmék fémértéke alacsonyabb volt a nominál értékénél. Ezért teljes értékben való elfogadását a szenátus rendeletével igyekeztek elérni. A harmadik század végéig szinte minden bronz érmén szerepelt a felirat.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*SPQR:* - Senatus Populusque Romanus - ( Szenátus és a római nép ). A római uralkodó osztály ( szenátus ) és a nép ötvözött erejét igyekszik kifejezni. Trajan gyakran használta az SPQR OPTIMO PRINCIPI ( a legjobb uralkodónak ) feliratot.[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*MAX:* - Maximus - (a legnagyobb). A ( Nagy ) Constantine használta a feliratot. Uralkodása idején senki nem kérdőjelezte meg a használatát. [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*SM, P: *- Sacra Moneta - ( szent pénz ) , Pecunia ( pénz ). Időnként verdejel megjelölésre használták.[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*VOT:* - Vota - ( fogadalom ). Az uralkodók hű szolgálatot fogadtak meghatározott időre, ez jelent meg az érméken, pl. VOTX. Időnként meghosszabították a periodust, pl. VOTX ET XX vagy VOT X MVLT XX. [/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*PERP* : - Perpetus - ( örökké ). Az első században a Censor felirattal együtt jelenik meg.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*DV, DIV, DIVO*: - Divus - ( isten ) Haláluk után istenné avatott uralkodók.[/FONT][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*PT*: - Pater - ( atya ). Együtt használták az AVGG felirattal az " Augustusok apja "[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*TRP:* - TRIBVNICA PROTESTAS - ( Tribunusi Erő ). A köztársasági időkből ered a plebejusok hatalmát fejezte ki. I.e.23 Július 1- én Augustus megszerezte ezt a címet, ez teljes vétó ill. felügyeleti joggal bírt a szenátus felett.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]*VMNR:* - Venerabilis memoria - ( tisztelet és emlélezés ). I. ( Nagy ) Constantine felszentelésekor alkalmazták.[/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
[/FONT] 
</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD><HR SIZE=1></TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*II.József 1780-1790 tallér 1783 *


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*Ferenc József 1848-1916 20 krajcár 1852 *


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*II.István 1116-1131 *


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*Traianus Decius 249-251*


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*Árpád-ház II.István-III.István *


----------



## afca (2008 Október 6)

*Cári Oroszország 10 kopek 1916 *


----------



## kisbengyak (2008 Október 15)

Mi az?


----------



## afca (2008 Október 20)

1942 Szlovák 1 korona


----------



## afca (2008 Október 20)

100 koronás érme 1908


----------



## afca (2008 Október 20)

100 korona 1912


----------



## afca (2008 Október 20)

1940 infláció


----------



## tisztahiszti (2008 November 3)

*Belga bélyeg érme.*

Ha valaki lenne szíves és segítene a mellékelt futtatott arany belga érmékkel kapcsolatos információk felderítésében nagyon megköszönném. Egyetlen katalógusban sem jutottam még a nyomára ,szeretném rendszerezni őket de semmit sem tudok rolluk


----------



## tisztahiszti (2008 November 3)

afca írta:


> Úgy látszik magamat szórakoztatom



Valójában nem hiszem, hogy magadat szórakoztatod csak nehezen lehet a fórumban ezt megtalálni. Én a numizmatikát elég régóta kerestem de senki nem jelzett, hogy van ilyen. Most tök spontán jutottam el ide, de látom igen szegényes. Sajna Magyarországon a numizmatikát mindenki a gazdagodás reményében űzte és ott komolytalanná vált. Ma is kapok olyan leveleket, hogy van egy 2 fill. mit ér az. ha megmondom félre áll az óra és azt hiszi azért mondottam oly alacsony értéket mert megakarom venni egy frászt..


----------



## tisztahiszti (2008 November 3)

Minden ami numizmatika nem biztos , hogy mindenkinek érték


----------



## romesz (2008 November 3)

tisztahiszti írta:


> Sajna Magyarországon a numizmatikát mindenki a gazdagodás reményében űzte és ott komolytalanná vált. Ma is kapok olyan leveleket, hogy van egy 2 fill. mit ér az. ha megmondom félre áll az óra és azt hiszi azért mondottam oly alacsony értéket mert megakarom venni egy frászt..


Sajnos igazad van, az igaz en nem uzom a numizmatikat. De van egy-ket doboz ilyen-olyan penzem. En szeretem elo venni idonkent es korul nezek, hogy mit irnak roluk. Esetlek lefotozom oket es elkuldom ismerosoknek. Szamomra ezek kincsek, masoknak viszont ertektelen vackok.


----------



## tisztahiszti (2008 November 3)

romesz írta:


> Sajnos igazad van, az igaz en nem uzom a numizmatikat. De van egy-ket doboz ilyen-olyan penzem. En szeretem elo venni idonkent es korul nezek, hogy mit irnak roluk. Esetlek lefotozom oket es elkuldom ismerosoknek. Szamomra ezek kincsek, masoknak viszont ertektelen vackok.


Amennyiben időm engedi szívesen csevegek veled csak úgy ala nature érmékről. Én kb 10 éve gyűjtöm két tisztahiszti lány unokám van és részükre képezek egy gyűjteményt, még csak guringatni szeretik. Valójában minőségi érméid vannak amiket a képeken láttam


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

Mária denár


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

<FORM name=cart_quantity action=http://www.gyujtokboltja.hu/product_info.php?products_id=2806&action=add_product&osCsid=1368fab3102255bc05752649c5ea8594 method=post><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=pageHeading vAlign=top>*II. Ulászló denár 1497*






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></FORM>


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

I. Mátyás denár


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

Attila Rex


----------



## afca (2008 November 20)

1944. 500 korona


----------



## romesz (2008 November 21)

na errol hallok mostanaban pletykakat es nem tudom hova tegyem


----------



## tisztahiszti (2008 November 22)

*Az Európai Unióhoz hasonló politikai és gazdasági közösséget hoz létre 12 dél-amerikai állam.
* <!-- Adserver zone (write): 34732, Adverticum_Billboard_karpat_45 --> <script type="text/javascript">if(!window.goA)document.write('<sc'+'ript src="http://imgs.adverticum.net/scripts/gwloader.js?ord='+Math.floor(Math.random()*1000000000)+'" type="text/javascript"><\/sc'+'ript>');</script><script type="text/javascript">if(window.goA)goA.addZone(34732,{displayOptions:{bannerhome:'http://ad.adverticum.net'}});</script><script charset="iso-8859-2" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=34732&ord=n6Qp1Li8Xq3Ep1Bl5L&re=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.hu%2Fsearch%3Fhl%3Dhu%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26channel%3Ds%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla%253Aen-US%253Aofficial%26hs%3Deyx%26q%3DD%25C3%25A9l%2BAmerikai%2Buni%25C3%25B3%26btnG%3DKeres%25C3%25A9s%26meta%3Dlr%253Dlang_hu"></script> <noscript>

Kattintson a hirdetésre!</xlat>" /></noscript>​
Az erről szóló nyilatkozatot perui találkozójukon írták alá a nemzetek képviselői. A perui elnök a tárgyalás után közölte, hogy a Nemzetek Dél-amerikai Közössége elnevezésű szervezetben részt vevő országoknak közös valutájuk, parlamentjük és útlevelük lesz.
Feltehetően ez irányba mozgolódik a numizmatikai próbaveretek akciója. érdekes lehet pár száz év mulva.


----------



## Szabbensz (2008 December 8)

*numizmatika - az meg mi a túró
*


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

Szabbensz írta:


> *numizmatika - az meg mi a túró*


Inteligenciaszinted 0.000001 0/0


----------



## romesz (2008 December 8)

tisztahiszti írta:


> *Az Európai Unióhoz hasonló politikai és gazdasági közösséget hoz létre 12 dél-amerikai állam.
> * *Hozzaszolasod tetszik, de nem volt szep dolog, hogy reklamod tettel be kepnek. Mondjuk nem neztem meg, de eszre vettem mikor valszomat irtam es innen mar kitoroltem. *Az erről szóló nyilatkozatot perui találkozójukon írták alá a nemzetek képviselői. A perui elnök a tárgyalás után közölte, hogy a Nemzetek Dél-amerikai Közössége elnevezésű szervezetben részt vevő országoknak közös valutájuk, parlamentjük és útlevelük lesz.
> Feltehetően ez irányba mozgolódik a numizmatikai próbaveretek akciója. érdekes lehet pár száz év mulva.



Kivancsi lennek en is, hogy mit hoz ilyen iranyban a jovo. Mindig az a gond, hogy kulonbozo orszagok vezetoi nem tudnak kozos nevezore jutni. Minden esetre egy elonyuk van ezeknek az orszagoknak. Az hogy egy kivetellel mind spanyol ajku. Azok akik lustak utana olvasni azok mar arrol beszelnek, (konspiracios theoria) hogy ez a penz mar keszen van es egy nagy szallitmany mar kinaban van. (nem ertem miert pont kina?) Hamarosan megszuntetik majd a dollart es minden ember, akinek kp-ben van vagyona elszegenyedik, csak azok tudjak atmenteni a vagyont akiknek ertekes dolgokban van. Olyan lesz majd mint MO-n a forint bejovetele utan. Mikor a pengo annyit sem ert mint a papir sulya es az emberek akkor tudtak penzhez jutni ha dolgoztak. Na szerintem ez a dolog mar elkepzelhetetlen es csak konspiracio. 
Minden esetre szerintem a vilag a globalizacio fele halad. Talan letre hoznak egy azsiai uniot is es talan ausztralia-oceania es a vegen ezek az szovetsegek egyetlen nagy szovetsegbe tomorulnek. ( na ez aztan a konspiracio)


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

III.Béla (1173-1196)


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

Debrecen 300 éve szabad királyi város
1993


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

Rovásírás, nagyszentmiklósi kincs, avar tűtartó


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

Millecentenáriumi Ezüst érme
1996


----------



## romesz (2008 December 8)

Na ilyen penz sincs


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

MIllecentenáriumi Bronzérme
1996


----------



## afca (2008 December 8)

Mária dénár


----------



## romesz (2008 December 8)

Ebbol sincs sok


----------



## romesz (2008 December 9)

A legnagyom cimletu USA penz. Utoljara 1945ben nyomtattak belole es 1969ben kerult forgalomba. Azota csak gyujtok kezen talalhato.





ezek a legritkabban elofordulo penzek, eddig csak kepen lattam ilyent 






ez is ritkan fordul elo, de neha hozza lehet jutni






erdemes megnezni hogy a 4 darabbol harmon "silver certificate" felirat van. Ezek meg akkor keszultek, mikor a dollar fedezete nemesfemmel volt biztositva.


----------



## romesz (2008 December 9)

amikor meg az egyforintnak erteke volt


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)




----------



## afca (2008 December 18)




----------



## afca (2008 December 18)




----------



## afca (2008 December 18)




----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

PRÓBAVERET


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

PRÓBAVERET


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

PRÓBAVERET


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

PRÓBAVERET


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

HAMIS


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)




----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

Háttérképek


----------



## afca (2008 December 18)

Háttérkép


----------



## afca (2008 December 24)

niki48 írta:


> Én mindenkinek küldöm aki akar velem levelezni. kiss


Levelezzen veled a betegszamár


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)




----------



## afca (2008 December 25)




----------



## afca (2008 December 25)




----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

20 Reich Mark


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

50 Pesos Mexicain


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Demi Krugerrand


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Quart Krugerrand


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

5 USD


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

5 Roubles Nicolas


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

10 Florins Hollandais


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

10 USD
20 USD
20 Frs Suisses


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

20 Frs Tunisiens
Krugerrand Sud Afrique


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

10 Frs Napoleon
20 Frs Napoleon


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Souverain Elisabeth II
Souverain


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Union Latine


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

Israel 1966 Rothschild/Knesset Medal Gold BU


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

1672


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

1 Reichmark év : 1937


----------



## afca (2008 December 25)

5 reichmark 1935


----------



## afca (2009 Február 12)

50 év után újratervezték az egycentest.


----------



## erzsoka91 (2009 Február 13)

. . .hat igen


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

erzsoka91 írta:


> . . .hat igen


 Ennyi tellett tőled???????


Érmekülönlegességek:

<TABLE class=coin cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=pic rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD class=content>*Csikóhal*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=coin cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=pic rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD class=content>*Nautilus*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE class=coin cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=pic rowSpan=2>



</TD><TD class=content>*Tengeri csillag*

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

<CENTER>100.000 pengő (bankjegy, papírpénz, 176×81 mm) 
Forgalomban volt: 1945. december 12-től 1946. július 5-ig. 
Tervezte: Horváth Endre </CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

Rendszeresen előfordulnak a régiségkereskedésekben valamilyen náci, vagy annak tűnő felülbélyegzéssel ellátott pengő bankjegyek. Mint a legtöbb ritka felülbélyegzés esetében itt is mindig egyébként olcsó, gyengébb tartású bankjegyek ezek a "ritkaságok".
A bankókra az elvi magyarázat az, hogy a német Wehrmacht engedélyezte a körülzárt csapatok számára, hogy a zsoldot, ha a "Kesselbe" nem sikerült bejuttatni a hivatalos zsoldpénzt valamilyen helyettesítő dokumentummal fizessék ki, akár úgy, hogy megfelelő infrastruktúra megléte esetén saját bónokat nyomtassanak, vagy a helyi pénzt az alakulatbélyegzővel felülbélyegezzék, és annak címleteit RM-ként számolva fizessék ki a katonákat. A Kessel felmentése esetén az ilyen bankókat be kellet vonni, és kicserélni a hivatalos Wehrmacht zsoldpénzekre.
Csak elvétve került sor ilyen kiadásokra, hiszen a körülzárt csapatoknak rendszerint kisebb gondjuk is nagyobb volt annál, hogy az egyébként akkora már úgyis bezárt frontkatinokban elkölthető zsoldpénz kifizetésével törődjenek, csak nagyobb körülzárt területeken került sor ilyen kiadásokra, pl. a Baltikumban, ahol saját bónokat nyomtak, illetve a háború végén a birodalomtól elzárt, de még meg nem szállt területeken, pl. Norvégiában, a körülzárt Danzigban, és Schleswigben az odamenekült csonka birodalmi kormány parancsára. Mindezen esetekben a Reichskreditkasse márkákat nyomták felül, hogy Reichsbank kiadásként elfogadhatók legyenek. Azután igen kevéssé valószínű, hogy nagy mennyiségű helyi bankjegyhez jutottak volna a csapatok, hiszen a bankjegykészleteket mindig evakuálják a körülzárások előtt, a maradékot megsemmisítik.
Nincs dokumentált nyoma annak, hogy valaha Magyarországon pengő bankjegyeket alakulatbélyegzőkkel felülbélyegeztek volna. Erre még mondhatja bárki, és persze rendszerint ezt mondják az eladók, hogy senki sem tudhatja a teljes igazságot, és miért ne kerülhetne elő most mégis egy két példány, hiszen legalábbis Budapesten hosszabb időre nagyobb csapattesteket zártak körbe szovjet csapatok. Az evakuálásra is mondható, nem biztos, hogy mindent sikerült elvinni.
Az ilyen hamisítványok rendszerint úgy készülnek, hogy fognak egy valódi bankjegyet, azt egy régi, szintén valódi német bélyegzővel felülbélyegzik. De újabban már a bélyegzőt magát is hamisítják. A bankjegy maga rendszerint egy olcsó, gyengébb tartású példány, valamilyen gyakori bankjegyből. A Wehrmacht a következő címleteket használta 1944-45-ben 1-5-10-50 RM, tehát, ha a pengő bankó nem ilyen címletű az már biztosan hamis.

Azután a bélyegző is sokat árulkodik: a hamisítók az autenticitás kedvéért rendszerint gót betűs bélyegzőket választanak, vagy gyártanak, az olyan németes szerintük. Sajnos azonban nem tudják, hogy gót betűs írást, mint zsidó fertőzést a német nyelvben 1941-ben betiltották a III. Birodalomban, így kizárt, hogy 1944-45-ben hivatalos alakulatbélyegzőn gót betűk szerepeltek volna.
Azután érdemes megnézni, már ha nem direkt elmosódott, hogy milyen alakulatról is van szó azon a bélyegzőn. Gyakran csak ilyesmiket olvashatunk: "SS-Halálfejes zászlóalj" mindenféle egyedi azonosítás nélkül. Ilyen csapatbélyegzők sem voltak, mindig egyedi azonosításra alkalmas módon tüntették fel az egység nevét. Továbbá nem valószínű, hogy zászlóalj, vagy akár század és ezred szinten készült volna, ha készült volna a pót-zsoldpénz. Gyakran nem is egységbélyegző az, csak valami találomra választott német bélyegző, nyelvet nem tudóknak jó lesz is.

Nézzünk azután néhány konkrét konkrét példát. Mostanában gyakori a 23-as "Norge" SS-Páncélgránátos ezred gót(!) betűs csapatbélyegzőjével felülbélyegzett pengők árusítása.Az adott csapategységről a következőket érdemes tudni. Először is, hogy valódi és létezett. Azután azt, hogy 1941-ben alapították, így nagyon valószínűtlen, hogy valaha is gót betűs bélyegzője lett volna. Azután azt is érdemes róla tudni, hogy a kelet-poroszországi, majd a pomerániai harcokban jórészt felmorzsolta Rokoszovjkij és Zsukov frontja. Feltöltése után Berlin védelmében vett részt. Magyarországon sohasem harcolt, azt meg nehéz elképzelni, hogy csak zsoldpénz gyártása miatt pengőt importáltak volna Magyarországról az oderai frontra. A hamisító tévedését nyilván az okozza, hogy Magyarországon valóban harcolt egy skandináv önkéntesekből álló SS-Hadosztály, a Wiking, a Norge ezred azonban a másik ilyen SS hadosztály, a Nordland része volt. A Nordland felmorzsolása után maradványait ugyan a Wiking feltöltésére használták, de magát az egységet sohasem helyezték át egyben a Vikingbe. Az összes itt bemutatott bélyegző közül a kivetelezés amatőr technikája alapján erről a legvalószínűbb, hogy maga a bélyegző is fabrikált.

SS-Védőzászlóalj, alul az egyedi azonosító, és városnév (kis szépséghibával, gót betűvel), Breslau. Namost, ugyan Breslaut körbe is zárták, sőt a helyi Reichsbank kirendeltség még lokális pénzt is bocsátott ki, de mivel Breslau utoljára Mátyás idejében volt a magyar korona része, ezért valószínűtlen, hogy pengő bankjegyekre nyomtattak volna zsoldpénzt.
SS-Halálfejes zászlóalj, szép-szép, SS, meg halálfej, volt is ilyen nevű egység, csak az nem zászlóalj, hanem hadosztály volt, és ráadásul valójában nem harcoló, hanem kiszolgáló alakulat, elsősorban táborok őrzésével, a rabszolgamunka felügyeletével, az SS gyárainak üzemeltetésével foglalkozott.


A körirata szerint ez a bélyegző Heinrich Himmler hivatalának egyik bélyegzője. A címet "Der Reichsführer SS und Chef der Deutschen Polizei" 1936 és 1943 között viselte, de 1940-től már nem használta. 1943-ban a rendőrfőnökből birodalmi belügyminiszterré avanzsált, onnantól már nem is létezett ez a hivatal. 

A bélyegző ismét gótbetűs, és valószínűleg a fenti dátumozás miatt autentikus, csak épp ezzel pengőt soha nem bélyegeztek le, hiszen anakronizmus lett volna, nem beszélve arról, hogy a "jó Heinrich" soha nem járt Magyarországon, és ugyan 1944-45-ben előbb a Rajnai hadseregcsoport, majd az Oderai hadseregcsoport parancsnokaként milliókat kommadírozott a halálba, de ezek az alakulatok soha nem harcoltak felénk, és főleg nem használták egy polgári hivatal kb. 5 éves bélyegzőjét. 
Ismét itt egy újabb változat. Felirata: Z/SS-Totenkopf Rgt. Inf. II.
Ez a Totenkopf SS hadosztály II. gyalogezredét jelöli. Ilyen alakulat létezett, kár, hogy csak 1941-ig, amikor páncélossá alakították a hadosztályt, és a gyalogezredeket felváltották a páncélgránotosok. Így sajnos a Budapst körüli harcok idején, az alakulat már nem létezett. Talán a bélyegző is hamisítvány, elég példa nélkülinek tűnik, hogy csak az alakulat nevét írják ki, a számát nem, és abban is keveredik a hadosztály elnevezése az ezredével.

Hasonló okfejtéssel az összes hamisítvány leleplezhető.

​ 
​ 



​


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

Kauricsiga alakú pénz Kínából i.e.500 k


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

Ásó alakú pénz Kínából.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

Sziámi ezüstből készült gyűrűpénz.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

Görög Poliszok pénzei.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

Massiliai ezüstpénz az i.e.5.századból.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

A néhai 1 Szlovák korona


----------



## p.anett (2009 Február 15)

Igazi gyujtemeny is lehetne!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 15)

p.anett írta:


> Igazi gyujtemeny is lehetne!


 A francnak firkállsz ide?A fáradtságot nem veszed,hogy képet felrakj,csak a hozzászólásra hajtasz.És még te mondod,hogy ,,gyűjtemény is lehetne,,.:99::,,::33:


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

1 pengő 1938 - sorszámos hamis


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

1 pengő 1938 * - csillagos sorszámos hamis


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

2 pengő 1940 - hamis .Ebből a bankjegyből nem készült sem korabeli sorszámos, sem 0-ás MINTA.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

5 pengő 1939.
5 pengő / 5000 adópengős váltó illetékbélyeggel, MNB feliratú bélyegzővel, valamint aláírás bélyegzővel.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

5 pengő 1939 - hamis
5 pengős bankjegy jó minőségű, nyomdai úton előállított korabeli hamisítványa.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

10 pengő 1936 - nyilaskeresztes bélyegzés
Fekvő nyilaskereszt, valamint hungarista címeres "Városi Pártvezető - Sopron" feliratú hamis körbélyegző.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

10 pengő 1936 - hamis német bélyegzés érvénytelenítéssel
Eredeti bankjegyre nyomott hamis német kézi körbélyegző. Olykor fekete/kék/zöld/piros színekben... A változatosság kedvéért piros filctollal áthúzással "érvénytelenítve"!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

10 pengő 1936 - Sarló-kalapács és dátum bélyegzés
Pirosas színű hamis sarló-kalapács bélyegzés, alatta "1944 NOV 16." feliratú dátumbélyegző. Többféle címletű bankjegyen létezik!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

10 pengő 1943 - hamis "Tervezet"


----------



## afca (2009 Február 24)

20 pengő 1941 - horogkeresztes német bélyegzés
Horogkeresztes "National-Sozialistische-D.A.P. - Berlin" feliratú fantázia bélyegző.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

50 pengő 1945 - sorszámos hamis.
Ebből a bankjegyből nem készült sem korabeli sorszámos, sem 0-ás MINTA.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

Ferenc József 1 florin 1879 - hamis
Gyenge minőségű, ezüstözött, öntött korabeli hamisítvány.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

1 korona 1892 - hamis
Közepes minőségű öntött másolat. Tömege kisebb az eredeti érménél.
Érdekessége, hogy az eredeti érme mintájáran az apró részletek (haj, babérkoszorú, szakáll, korona stb.) után vannak vésve.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

5 korona 1900 - hamis
Rossz minőségű öntött ezüst másolat. Tömege jóval kisebb az eredeti érménél.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

​1-2-5 pengő 1941-1944 - sarló-kalapács ellenjeggyel
Gyenge minőségű beütőszerszámmal készült fantázia veret.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

​5 pengő 1938 Szent István
Gyenge minőségű modern (öntött?) másolat. Tömege az eredeti 25 g helyett cca. 20 g.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

2 forint 1946 - hamis
Gyenge minőségű alumínium hamisítvány!
Korabeli beütéssel jelzett "HAMIS".
A nagyított képeken jól látszik az eredeti és a hamis darab karakterei közötti különbség.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

100 forint 1997 - hamis
Egy másik, szintén két darabból összeállított, jobb minőségű préselt másolat.

Az előző darabra jellemző évszám melletti "csík" hiányzik, azonban a használat során bekövetkező rendkívül gyors kopás erre is jellemző. Tömege 8 g helyett csak 7,5 g körül van.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

20 fillér 1920 - hamis MINTA


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

10 korona 1915 - hamis román bélyegzés
Eredeti bankjegyre nyomott rossz minőségű, hamis román körbélyegző.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

20 korona 1913 - hamis "Magyarország" felülbélyegzéssel
Eredeti bankjegyre nyomott rossz minőségű, hamis kerek piros Magyarország felülbélyegzés.





Az eredeti Magyarország bélyegzés!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

1000 forint 1996- hamis
Hagyományos papírra készült gyenge minőségű színes nyomat.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

5000 forint 2005 - hamis
Hagyományos papírra készült színes nyomat.
A fémcsík helyén hologramos, BKV feliratú ezüstös csík van.
Vízjel nincs, vagy a papír felületére nyomtatott ábra helyettesíti.






A "fémszál" mellett jól olvasható a BKV felirat!


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

20000 forint 1999 - hamis
Eredeti 2000-es címletű bankjegy felhasználásával. A festék leoldása után rányomtatott 20000-es kép!
A fémszálon "2000" értékjelzés, a vízjel Bethlen Gábor portréja.


----------



## afca (2009 Február 25)

54000 forint 2004 - fantáziapénz
Eredeti 20000-es címletű bankjegy képének felhasználásával készült nyomat.
A fémcsíkot helyettesítő MNB nyomat mellett "54000" értékjelzés van, a vízjel és az összes biztonsági elem hiányzik.
Bár ilyen címletű bankjegy nincs forgalomban, minősége miatt mégis megtévesztésre alkalmas lehet.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)

Mindkét bankjegy ritkasága a Szent Gráléval vetekszik, így értékük is rendkívül magas.

Pontosan azért olyan ritkák, mert hónapokon belül átdolgozták a nyomatot, és most már rendes bankjegypapírra, de még mindig egyoldalas pénzjegyeket nyomtak. A második sorozatú Bradbury 1 fontos 1914. október 1-én, a 10 shillinges 1915. január 23-án jelent meg.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)

:|


----------



## Santane (2009 Március 3)

Nahát Afca!
Én csak most vettem észre, hogy te miket gyűjtöttél itt össze!
Tátott szájjal nézegettem eddig! 
Nagyon szuper!


----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)

Santane írta:


> Nahát Afca!
> Én csak most vettem észre, hogy te miket gyűjtöttél itt össze!
> Tátott szájjal nézegettem eddig!


 Nagyon szeretem a numizmatikát.Valamikor régen nagyon sok régi pénzem volt.Elajándékoztam.Csak az 1700 előttieket hagytam meg.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## afca (2009 Március 3)




----------



## raider (2009 Március 10)

Nagyon tetszik ez a topik, csak gratulálni tudok hozzá!!!

Egy pár XIX. század végi -XX. század elejei érmém nekem is van, bár nem vagyok gyűjtő, inkább csak úgy "eltettem érdekességből", de most nekem is eszembe jutott, hogy nem lenne rossz ilyeneket gyűjteni...


----------



## afca (2009 Március 23)

*II. Katalin pénzei.
*5. Tauriai ezüst pénz. 6. Rézpénz. 7. Elfoglalt ágyúkból Jassyban vert pénz.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 23)

*II. Katalin pénzei.
*1. A cárnő mellképe uralkodásának első éveiből, 2. Közbenső, 3. végső éveiből, 4. szibériai rézpénz


----------



## afca (2009 Március 23)

Bony.Csehszlovákiában annakidején fizetőeszköz volt.Csak a Tuzex nevű üzletekben lehetett vele vásárolni.1 Bony-5,50 Kcs,,Csehszlovák korona.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 23)

Csehszlovák korona


----------



## afca (2009 Március 23)

IV.Károly dukát 1347


----------



## afca (2009 Március 23)

Luxemburgi János arany florénja 1324


----------



## afca (2009 Március 26)

Kirgizisztán pénze. Som-Szom


----------



## afca (2009 Március 26)

Holland gulden.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Líbiai dinár
دينار ليبي <SMALL>(arabul)</SMALL>*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

Líbya 1 dínár
5 dínár


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Dél-afrikai rand és cent
*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Zambiai kwacha*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Botswanai pula*


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2009 Március 29)

egyiptomi érmék:










egyiptomi font:


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

Afrikai valutaközösségi frank .
Használlják:Benin,Bissau Guinea,Burkina Faso,
Elefántcsontpart,Mali,Niger,Szenegál,Togo


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

Afrikai valutaközösségi frank .
Használlják:Csád,Egyenlítő Guinea,Gabon,Kamerun,Kongói Köztársaság,Közép Afrikai Köztársaság.


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Nepáli rúpia
रूपैयाँ*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Pakisztáni rúpia*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Izlandi (korona)*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Perui új sol*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Dán korona*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Fülöp-szigeteki peso
Piso ng Pilipinas <SMALL>(filippínóul)</SMALL>*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Maláj ringgit*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

Kínai *Renminbi*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Saudi riyal
ريال سعودي <SMALL>(Arabic)</SMALL>*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Izraeli új sékel
שקל חדש <SMALL>(héber)</SMALL>*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Szerb dinár*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Albán lek
lek shqiptar *


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Azeri manat
Azərbaycan manatı*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Török líra
Türk lirası *


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Grúz lari
ქართული ლარი*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Kazah tenge*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Suriname-i dollár*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Vanuatui vatu*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Bangladesi taka*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Dnyeszter menti rubel*


----------



## afca (2009 Március 29)

*Pápua új-guineai kina*


----------



## Mrs Tanár (2009 Április 9)

*I. Rudolf király korából származó aranydukát*

A 21 milliméter átmérőjű érme egyik oldala az uralkodót ábrázolja, másik felén pedig egy kétfejű sas látható. A jelentős értéke miatt főként a nagykereskedelemben használt dukát súlya 3,45 gramm, az arany finomsága 980 ezrelék.


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)

10 Csehszlovák korona 1954


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)

25 Csehszlovák korona 1958 - 1964


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)

20 Csehszlovák korona


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)

.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

50 Gulden 1989

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Vatikan 500 Lira 1967 

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Vatikan 1 Lira 1866

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Vatikan 2 Soldi 1867


<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Vatikan 50 Centesimi 1932

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Luxemburg 5 Centimes 1860 

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Luxemburg 5 Centimes 1870

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Cyprus 1 Pound (Lira) 1986

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Liechtenstein 1 Krone 1900

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Liechtenstein 1966


<CENTER>




</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Monaco 1 Decime 1838

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

San Marino 5 Centesimi 1935
<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

San Marino 10 Centesimi 1938

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

San Marino 10000 Lire 1996

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Litvania 1925

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Jugoszlávia-Szerbia 1915

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Jugoszlavia 20 Dinár

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Finnország 1 Markka 1965

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

Magyarország 1 Denar 1621

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

3000 Forint 1999

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

2000 Forint 1997

<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 24)

1000 Forint 1994 


<CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## afca (2009 Június 25)

5 Reichmark 1935


----------



## Clay (2009 Július 4)

Az új 200-as :


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

Rubel


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

Az 1947-es svéd 1 koronás, aminek 400 ezreléke ezüst.


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

Az első,Károly 3 krajcáros (garas),a másik kettő meg római kisbronz a 3-4. századból


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Marie z Anjou, 1382 - 1387*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

* II.Lajos, 1516 - 1526*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*1857 - 1892*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*1892 - 1918*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*1892 - 1918*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)




----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Marie Terezie, 1740 - 1780*
*






*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Rudolf II., 1576 - 1612*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Mátyás II., 1612 - 1619*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Ferdinand I., 1521 - 1564*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Leopold I., 1657 - 1705*









Becsült értéke 1350000,- Cseh korona


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Leopold I., 1657 - 1705*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Malkontenti, 1703 - 1711*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*József I., 1705 - 1711*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Marie Terezie, 1740 - 1780*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Marie Terezie, 1740 - 1780*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*Lotharingiai Ferenc, 1745 - 1765*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*József II., 1765 - 1790*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*József II., 1765 - 1790*


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 9)

*József II., 1765 - 1790*


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

*Öt korona 1909*


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

*Érem, II. Katalin trónralépésének emlékérme.*


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

*A csezmei érem hátlapja, a csata helyrajzával.
*Eredeti nagyság.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

*II. Katalin pénzei.
*1. A czárnő mellképe uralkodásának első éveiből, 2. Közbenső, 3. végső éveiből, 4. szibériai rézpénz.


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 19)

*II. Katalin pénzei.
*5. Tauriai ezüst pénz. 6. Rézpénz. 7. Elfoglalt ágyúkból Jassyban vert pénz.


----------



## deladunay (2009 Szeptember 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 337682

Csatolás megtekintése 337683

Nagyon ritka..kb 8-10 db letezik belole. A Magyar-Szovjet urrepules eredetileg 1979-re terveztek, de csak 1980-ban jott letre.
De mert az emlekermeket mar elkeszitettek,a valtozas miatt bevontak es bezuztak oket.
8-10 db kivetelevel.Ezert nagy erteket kepviselo,ritka ermerol van szo!


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

5000 szlovák korona


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

1.Ferenc József -----1 korona


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

Csehszlovák koronák amik felválltották az Osztrák-Magyar pénzeket.

<TABLE style="MARGIN-LEFT: auto; WIDTH: auto; MARGIN-RIGHT: auto; HEIGHT: auto" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TH>




</TH></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

1989-----20 korona


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)




----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

1 egyiptomi pound


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

600 euro


----------



## afca (2009 November 5)

300 euro


----------



## afca (2009 November 17)

.


----------



## afca (2009 November 17)




----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=23>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]János Zsigmond és Izabella aranyforint 1558 [/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD height=24> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=163>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=23>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]Domitianus - a "császár" aki átírja a történelmet[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD height=20> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=160>




</TD></TR><TR><TD height=24> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=187>Domitianusról nagyon kevés írott forrás maradt fenn, egyes kutatók még a létezését is vitatták. 2003 áprilisában, Angliában Chalgrove-ban egy korsóban 5000 római kori érme között találta meg Domitianus antoniniusát egy amatőr fémkeresős. Az érme valódisága minden kétségen felül áll. Az érme történelmi bizonyítékul szolgál Domitianus létezésére, a birodalmi trónigényére a 270-es évek elején. Valószínűleg a Gall Birodalom trónját foglalta el.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=23>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]100 pengő 1938.[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD height=24> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=239>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=23>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]Szent István denár[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD height=24> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=239>

</TD></TR><TR><TD height=29> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=238>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]_*A hónap pénze*: _[/FONT]_*Szent István /997-1038/ denár. Előlap: STEPHANVS REX, Hátlap: REGIA CIVITAS,*_
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]Az uralkodó aki csak érméről ismert - Skostokos a kelta király [/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​</TD></TR><TR><TD height=24> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=239>

</TD></TR><TR><TD height=31> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=244>*Leírás:* _Trák-kelta tetradrachma i.e. 3. század közepe. Verde: Aenos, Lysimachos tetradrachmáinak stílusában. Előlap: diadémes Nagy Sándor fej jobbra, hátlap: Athéna trónon ül balra, kezében dárda, jobb kezén Niké, aki a király nevét koronázza meg, bal keze pajzson nyugszik. Körirat: BASILEOS LYSIMAXOY SKOSTOKOY. _
*Történelmi háttér:* Időszámításunk előtt 78-ban a kelták elfoglalták Trákiát /ma Bulgária/, és királyságot alapítottak Tylis néven, amely több mint 60 évig tartott. Trák mintára készült ezüst tetradrachmáikat Aenosban /ma Enez, Törökország/, bronz érméiket Kabyle-ben /ma Yambol, Bulgária/ verték. 

_Skostokos_ kizárólag érmékről ismert uralkodó, a tylis-i kelta királyságból. Semmilyen más írott, vagy régészeti forrásból sem ismert. Ezüst illetve bronz pénzei Aenosból és Kabyle-ből is vannak. Feltételezik, hogy Skostokos, vagy az apja azon kelta harcosok közé tartozott, akik Delphi kifosztása után keletre, Trákiába költöztek. Egyes kutatók szerint kortársa volt a trák királynak, Lysimachosnak /i.e. 381-323/, mások szerint II.Philipnek Makedónia királyának volt a kortársa. Az utóbbi időben az érméi alaposabb vizsgálata után uralkodásának legkorábbi időpontját az i.e. 3.század közepére teszik. Skotokos származása a mai napig nem tisztázott. Egyesek szerint trák, mások szerint szkíta, de természetesen a kelta származás a legvalószínűbb. A neve erre utalást is ad. Két kelta szóból összeáll a név: _succos-_ azaz disznó, és _toccos-_ azaz farpofa. Disznófar nem felemelő név egy uralkodónak, de egyáltalán nem szokatlan a kelta nevek között. Hasonló nevek akadnak: _Tincomarus-_ nagy hal; _Tasciovanos_- borzok gyilkosa; _Cunobelin_ Belenos kutyája. Malacnevek, mint _Succus, Sucio, Socco, Succius, Succamo_, gyakoriak voltak a gall területeken, amely a kelták disznók iránti vonzódását is bizonyítja. Rituális lakomákon mindig disznót ettek. A disznó hátsója, az állat legfinomabb része különös becsben állt a keltáknál, mint azt Diodorus Siculus megírta. Dr Robert Forrer szerint Skostokost a gall-trák királyal Cavarusal teszi egy időbe, a gall kelták trákiai inváziója /i.e.280/ utáni királyok utódjának-követőjének tartja.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

forrás:numismatics hungary


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]Irán- egy érme kalandos története[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]</TD></TR><TR><TD height=24> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=239>

</TD></TR><TR><TD height=21> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=244>[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]_*Irán- Muhammad Reza Pahlavi Sah SH1320-1358 /1941-1979/ *AU 10 pahlavi 1979. Súlya: 81.35 gr, .900-as finmoság. _[/FONT]
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2009 November 29)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=531 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=28>[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Trebuchet MS, Garamond, Arial][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial]Temesvár 10 Gulden 1849. május 1. [/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
</TD></TR><TR><TD> </TD></TR><TR><TD height=244>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

_Temesvár 10 Gulden 1849. május 1.- Fehér papíron fekete nyomással készült. Gazdagon díszített barokk keretben párhuzamosan alapnyomaton német szövegezésű. Gótikus, latin és cirill betűs. Az értékjelzés arab és római számmal jelölt. Tintaírásos számozású. Sokszorosított aláírások: Preyer, M. Schewits, Popovicz, Sailer. Baloldali margón felezett városcím szöveg.
Keretméret: 130 x 95mm. Hátlapja üres._
E papírpénz keletkezésének körülményei eltérőek az aprópénz hiány miatt létrejöttekéről. 
Temesvár város hatósága Bem tábornok ostromának félelme miatt, a hosszú hónapokra kiterjedő ostromra való beszerzés felkészülésére adta ki.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

Szent György tallér 1750-1780 körüli időszakból.Verve Körmöcbányán.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

Mátyás király aranyforintja.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

1848 Kossuth bankó.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

Magyar kiadású osztrák-magyar egyforintos .


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)




----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

Alumínium 2 forintos 1946-ból


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

Az inflációs pengő utolsó napjai


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

10 korona 1915 - hamis román bélyegzés
Eredeti bankjegyre nyomott rossz minőségű, hamis román körbélyegző.


----------



## afca (2010 Február 21)

20 korona 1913 - hamis "Magyarország" felülbélyegzéssel
Eredeti bankjegyre nyomott rossz minőségű, hamis kerek piros Magyarország felülbélyegzés.





Az eredeti Magyarország bélyegzés!


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Február 24)

Akkor itt teszem fel a kérdésemet. Tud valaki nekem segíteni, hol találok irodalmat ehhez az aranyozott Belga ezüst bélyeg érméhez.
Saját készletemből


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Február 24)

Ország gyüjtemény


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Február 24)

Igen ritka 1 filléres


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

Klassz topik!!
Jómagam csak nemrégiben kezdtem el foglalkozni numizmatikával, elsősorban magyar illetve osztrák-magyar forgalmi fémpénzek és papírpénzek érdeklenek.

Pl. papírpénzekből megvan a teljes inflációs pengősor hajtatlan állapotban, illetve fém pénzek közül a "Pázmány sor", a Szent István pengő, az 1896-os milleneumi koronás... stb.


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

Osztrák 1 kreuzer (krajcár) 1816 A (Bécs)


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

Osztrák 6 kreuzer (krajcár) 1800 S (Szomolnok)


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

Milleniumi (1896) 1 koronás


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

Szent István 5 pengő 1938-ból

(persze ezüst, nem arany, csak csalóka a fotó)


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

tisztahiszti írta:


> Akkor itt teszem fel a kérdésemet. Tud valaki nekem segíteni, hol találok irodalmat ehhez az aranyozott Belga ezüst bélyeg érméhez.
> Saját készletemből




Milyen dátum van rajta? Sajna nem látszik a képen...


----------



## raider (2010 Február 25)

nagyon ritka 1946-os "kék százas" (sajna nem az enyém)


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Február 26)

raider írta:


> Milyen dátum van rajta? Sajna nem látszik a képen...



Sajna ezeken nincs dátum. Legtöbbször a rajta levő bélyeg alapján lehet azonosítani. Sajnos ezen a világ legnagyobb csodáján a web-en semmit sem lehet találni. Igaz érezni lehet már a web halálát kezd hirdető névjegy gyűjtemény lenni. Egyre kevesebb rajta -legalább is a magyaron a tudást ,fejlődést segítő infó.


----------



## raider (2010 Február 26)

tisztahiszti írta:


> Sajna ezeken nincs dátum. Legtöbbször a rajta levő bélyeg alapján lehet azonosítani. Sajnos ezen a világ legnagyobb csodáján a web-en semmit sem lehet találni. Igaz érezni lehet már a web halálát kezd hirdető névjegy gyűjtemény lenni. Egyre kevesebb rajta -legalább is a magyaron a tudást ,fejlődést segítő infó.




Na, van egy kis részeredmény, a bélyegek közelebb állnak hozzám, az alapján be tudtam azonosítani az ábrázolt bélyegeket. 

A "3 figurás" bélyeg egy 1915-'20 között kibocsájtott 10 frankos, és 3 belga királyt ábrázol: I. Leopold, I. Albert és II. Albert van rajta. (A53.pdf)

A 2. bélyeg egy belga vasúti bélyeg (vasúti postaszolgálat), egy "szárnyas kerék" van a középpontjában és 1916-os kibocsájtású. A névértékét nem tudtam kivenni a kis képből, talán 10 centimes vagy 10 frank. (PP5.pdf)

Mindkét infó a "*Scott 2008 Standard Postage Stamp Catalogue vol. 1 (A-B)*" kiadványban szerepel, a 775. és 843. oldalon.

Ennyit tudtam kideríteni.


----------



## raider (2010 Február 26)

Két gyors kép is a bélyegről:


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Február 28)

raider írta:


> Két gyors kép is a bélyegről:



Köszi a bélyegeket én is beazonosítottam, de az érméről sehol nem találok adatokat.
-ki verte
-mikor
-hány db stb 
Ezekre a kérdésekre keresnék választ. 

Andreas Hofer 1809-es szabadságharc Tiroli érme. valaki kitűzőt csinált belőle.Nem ártana egypár infó a kitűzővel kapcsolatosan mert mester munka


----------



## Ohorona (2010 Március 4)

afca írta:


>


 Ilyenem van.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 5)

A Magyar Nemzeti Bank nyolc emlékpénzt bocsát ki az idén: négy ezüstöt, három aranyat és egy réz-nikkel érmét. A megszokott és kedvelt sorozatok folytatódnak, viszont néhány egészen új paraméterű emlékpénz lép be a magyar érmék sorába.

Izgalmas aranykibocsátások is lesznek az idén: augusztus 20-án, a nemzeti ünnepünkön, István-napon hagyja el a pénzverőt a *"Szent István király intelmei Szent Imre herceghez" elnevezésű arany érmepár.* A két azonos érmeképű emlékpénzen - mindkettőt 986-os aranyból tükörveret minőségben bocsátják ki - Szent István és fi a, Imre herceg láthatók, az előlapon néhány sor az 1000 évvel ezelőtt latinul írott _Intelmek_ből. 

Különleges verdetechnikával, ún. "domborműnyomással" készült a kanadai indián ábrázolással díszített ezüstérme. Ennél a módszernél hevítik a pénz anyagát képező fémlapkákat, hogy azok puhábbak legyenek, és könnyebben felvegyék a verőtövek mélyebb érmeképét. Így különlegesen domború érmék készülnek, melyek az ókori pénzekre emlékeztetnek. Az egydolláros azt a Nap-ábrázolást jeleníti meg, amely a világ legmagasabb indián totemoszlopának tetején látható a Brit Columbia tartománybeli Alert Bayben (Nyugat-Kanada).

A lazacokat ábrázoló ezüst 3 dolláros érmeképe szintén az indián művészet stílusában készült. A halakat ötletesen rózsaszín, míg a körbefutó díszt sárga arannyal emelte ki az éremtervező.
A 4 dolláros ezüstpénz, amelyen egy Dromaeosaurus kőbe zárt csontváza látható, része egy több éves érmesornak, amely a világ egyik leggazdagabb dinoszaurusz-lelőhelyének tartott Brit Columbia őskori leleteit vonultatja fel. Az érme különleges vegykezelést kapott, hogy a dinoszaurusz képe a krétakori fosszíliák benyomását keltse.


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Március 17)

Hááát ami azt illeti ez igen gyenge érem fórum...


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Június 10)

*Huszár Lajos: Münzkatalog Ungarn*

Alapmű!

http://rapidshare.com/files/395921755/Munzkatalog_Ungarn.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/395921647/Munzkatalog_Ungarn.part2.rar.html
vagy
http://depositfiles.com/files/oehlrhk3v
http://depositfiles.com/files/nv32l5bnj


----------



## tibsi967 (2010 Június 24)

*Na, még egy kuriózum: Catalogus Humorum Hungariae ac Transilvanie*

Ezzel sem sűrűn találkozik az ember!

http://rapidshare.com/files/258856967/Catalogus_Humorum_Hungariae_ac_Transilvanie.part1_2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/258857069/Catalogus_Humorum_Hungariae_ac_Transilvanie.part_3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/258857100/Catalogus_Humorum_Hungariae_ac_Transilvanie.Table.rar
vagy
http://depositfiles.com/files/z161v0q9o
http://depositfiles.com/files/0r7afyej7
http://depositfiles.com/files/ntudx01a4


----------



## glds (2010 Július 12)

Nézz rá erre az oldalra! Ha sietsz: CTRL+F, majd írd be: „addat”. ;-)
Mindkettőt a Leányfalusi Károly – Nagy Ádám szerzőpáros írta. Alapmű!
A két mű címe (a két sort akár másolhatod fájlnévnek! ):
A pengő–fillér pénzrendszer – Magyarország fém- és papírpénzei 1926–1946.pdf
A forint–fillér pénzrendszer – Magyarország fém- és papírpénzei 1946–2006.pdf

Egész jó lett a(z optikai) karakter-felismerés (OCR), bár a borítón az ezres vízjelét is félig felismerte betűkként, csak jelöld ki és CTRL+C, majd CTRL+V... 
Illetve az ötszázas képén is egy sornyi szöveget. Ez máshol is előfordul, érméknél főleg az évszámot. 
Amúgy a bolti áruk 2700+3700=6400 forint...


----------



## Bor1234 (2011 Június 22)

Láttam e-bayen egy érdekes aukciót. 10 kiló érme 18000ért megéri?


----------



## Bor1234 (2011 Június 22)

Erről volna szó. A kedvesemnek szánnám. Oda van a régi érmékért. Előre is köszi.


----------



## hideki77 (2014 Szeptember 10)

A numizmatika mint sport? Érdekes


----------



## gombi11 (2016 Március 2)

én is numizmatika vagyok mindenkit köszöntök , főbb terület árpád ház


----------



## evyyy92 (2017 November 23)

tibsi967 írta:


> *Huszár Lajos: Münzkatalog Ungarn*
> 
> Alapmű!
> 
> ...



Megkerhetlek hogy toltsd fel ujra a linkeket? Sajnos mar nem ervenyesek. Elore is nagyon koszonom!


----------

